# Belleville, Ontario - 5 year old Male needs home



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

How sweet is he? I presume someone will snatch him up pretty quickly.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

I worry about dogs being listed on kijiji cause you never know if they will end up in good homes or puppy mills, especially if they are sold without being fixed


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So who has this dog now?

And why does the ad play up the fact that he's from 'champion lines' and isn't neutered? Maybe having to pay $300 for him will deter puppy millers, but they could recoup that very quickly by selling their 'cash crop' (puppies).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The best thing to do when you find an ad like this is to email the poster and provide them contact information for local Golden Retriever Rescue groups. You can always find the list on this forum in the rescue section here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah.... its the part about bragging of the not being fixed that worries me. I get some people have to give up their dogs or issues arise where maybe the dog out lives the owner, but why don't they at least take the safety precaution of fixing the dog before hand so it wont end up in a puppy mill? Thats the part that always worrys me when I see ads like that  Thanks for the link mylissyk I hadn't come accross that yet, I'm still trying to figure the site out, I just found out that we actually have profiles that we can make friends on or send PMs :|


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldenSummer*

GoldenSummer

As Mylissk said please email them and send them the link to the Golden Ret. Rescues and ask them to contact them.

Here is a link to the Golden Ret. Rescues in Canada:

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_canada.html


----------

